# A surprise



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This looked a bit dusty to me so I thought I would wash it off, I did and put it in a bowl with a cloth over it and forgot about it for a couple of days and when I went to use the bowl I was surprised by this, looks like some kind of sea monster :w00t::laughing: the birds are afraid of it even in small pieces. I usually sprout loose seed and just until the sprout barely appears.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

*Scary monster*

Haha, it looks like a hairy worm, or some sort of monster,I would be wary too.:laughing::clap::undwech:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Whoa....! 

I don't blame the birds for being scared of it. I would be too. :laughing:

At least now you know your millet is fresh!*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

My birds would devour that in a heartbeat!


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

At first glance it thought those were heavy infestation of roundworms lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

mixxie said:


> At first glance it thought those were heavy infestation of roundworms lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


  Gross! Good thing that is not the case, I had a dog years ago with a bad case of that, it was disgusting.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hahah, that's a definitely strange looking surprise


----------

